# pls suggest me a 5.1 Speaker arnd 6k



## siva283 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

I hv a 5.1 Philips DVD player.. I want a suitable 5.1 speaker with gud clarity and bass at a budget of 6k... 
I think a philips speakers wud be the best... i cudn't find specific models when i searched in net.. 
Cud u pls suggest me a suitable model?? it wud be ok, even if it is not a philips one...

Thnks in advance..!!


----------



## hellknight (Jul 30, 2009)

Logitech X-540.. the best.. for just Rs. 5400


----------



## siva283 (Jul 30, 2009)

hellknight,

Thnx for ur valuable suggestion. But, Can this model be used(or compatible) with dvd players?? Is it not meant for PC??


----------



## MasterMinds (Jul 30, 2009)

yes why not
u just need to connect the setup to ur DVD player correctly


----------



## emmarbee (Jul 30, 2009)

ANy speakers can be connected with any dvd player. All you have to do is connect with the appropriate wires.
For ex: if the input for logitech X-540 is only three (front (left & right), center & sub, rear (left & right)), AND the output of dvd player is 6 (separate jack for each channel front left, front right, center, sub, rear left, rear right) - 

-->YOU HAVE TO BUY A CABLE WITH PC JACK ONE SIDE(3.5MM STEREO CABLE) AND RF JACK OTHER SIDE(SEPARATE JACK FOR LEFT AND RIGHT CHANNEL).

--> CONNECT THE PC JACK STEREO WIRE TO LOGITECH/ OTHER SPEAKER AND RF JACK TO DVD PLAYER. 

PROBLEM SOLVED.

PC SPEAKERS ARE THE BEST - GO FOR IT!

My recommendation Altec Lansing VS3251

X-540 has 7.4 watts for front and rear speakers, 15.4 watts for center and 25watts for SUBwoofer

Altec lansing has 9 watts for all 5 satellite speakers and 25 watts for subwoofer (recommended when you want hear songs from your dvd player, which uses the two front satellite speakers).

*Most important - altec lansing includes WIRELESS REMOTE*


----------



## desiibond (Jul 30, 2009)

That depends. My friend bought one DVD player (philips make) and that one has analogue 2.1 and optical surround out. This means that he can't connect 5.1 speakers in analogue mode and need speakers that accept optical connection.


----------



## acewin (Jul 31, 2009)

if for gaming X540 otherwise u can think of VS3251


----------



## RMN (Aug 1, 2009)

@Siva,
it would best if you could post a pic of the players Rear or provide a link,so that we can tell you if the speakers are compatible or not.


----------



## siva283 (Aug 1, 2009)

*www.p4c.philips.com/files/d/dvp3007_69/dvp3007_69_pss_aen.pdf

here is the link for my player model..

it has 5.1 channel output...

will i get the surround effect in PC speakers?? wat is the price of VS3251 ??


----------



## desiibond (Aug 1, 2009)

yep. It has Analogue Multichannel out is available. But please don't go for VS3251. Get atleast Logitech X-540. Going for cheap 5.1 is not at all worthy. 

PS: My suggestion is to go to electronic store and buy 5.1 that is meant for DVD players instead of going for PC 5.1 speakers.


----------



## asingh (Aug 2, 2009)

emmarbee said:


> My recommendation Altec Lansing VS3251
> 
> X-540 has 7.4 watts for front and rear speakers, 15.4 watts for center and 25watts for SUBwoofer
> 
> ...



How much does the  VS3251 cost..I really want a Wireless remote set...!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2009)

around 4k I think.


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 3, 2009)

@desiibond - What do you mean? Are you saying that X540 is better than VS3251? BOth has the same power - as I had mentioned earlier. Also I've seen 3 sets of VS3251 myself and I can definitely say its worth the money. But what about X540????
Of course, earlier even I used to think X540 would be better than VS3251(cause its expensive than vs3251 so it ll have more power/watts) - but when I saw both have same watts - vs3251 wins hands down - aint it?

The one that produces the maximum sound doesn't win - the one that produces sound without any distortion at maximum volume wins right?


----------



## siva283 (Aug 3, 2009)

emmarbee said:


> (recommended when you want hear songs from your dvd player, which uses the two front satellite speakers).


 

won't the rear speakers work for DVD players??


----------



## desiibond (Aug 3, 2009)

for VS3250, nope they won't work if you play music or any stereo content. X-540 has matrix mode which sends same signal to rear speakers for stereo content making it pseudo surround sound.


----------



## icebags (Aug 4, 2009)

5.1 speaker system for home theater wwould b better and hassle free may b.

if pc speaker 5.1. then i have creative T6100 (~ 4k - much cheaper than x540 and probably better with sound card), giving very good output to me .... to mention i also have creative xtremegame SG, that upgrades the quality of sound a lot.


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 4, 2009)

@siva - there is no such thing as "rear speakers wont work" in this connection. The fact of the matter is, if you philips dvd player has the capability to give output in 6channlels for stereo source (upmix), then the rear speakers too will produce sound.

But for 5.1 source (dvd video), the rear speakers will definitely work as the source itself is in 6 channel mode.

@desiibond - in vs3251, if you give the input in AUX IN and select 5.1 in remote, the upmixing is done - but I dunno what algorithm it uses for the upmix - i mean, movie mode or music mode or simple providing sound in all 5 speakers.

So siva, if u want the feature of hearing stereo source (songs and some movies) in pseudo mode (4 speakers front + rear) go for X540.
If you want to hear the stereo source in surround mode (all 5 speakers), then go for altec lansing.

But my hymble opinion and recommedation is to hear the stereo source as it is - as it is meant to be heard - in 2 speakers (if the speakers are placed wide enough, you'll even njoy the effects of stereo too)


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

I did a bit of digging here and now I do (strongly) suggest X-540 over VS3251. 
1)    The dual driver design is lot lot lot better than single midrange driver that VS3251 offers. It results in cleaner and wider sound. I have myself experienced the difference when I checked Z-2300 and MX-5021. Z-2300 has more powerful satellites but the dual driver design of MX-5021 gave superb clarity and I am sure this applies to X-540 and VS3251 too.
2)    The centre channel has higher power than other four satellites. This is a bit plus when watching surround movies or gaming where you get very clear vocals from the center channel and the audio from other channels (like explosions and traffic noise for ex) will not  drown the vocal track from center channel.
3)    The frequency range of VS3251 is 40Hz-17kHz and that of X-540 is 40Hz-20KHz. This will be really helpful when it plays high frequency sounds and it will do so with ease thanks to wider spectrum and this was evident in many reviews
Let’s check what online reviewers say:
VS3251 reviews(couldn’t find many on this):
Macnn:
Naturally, I was eager to fire up some Pink Floyd to see how the VS3251 System performed Gilmour’s guitar solos. After listening for a while, I felt that the 9-watt satellites did not quite do the higher notes justice. The sound is not as lush or vibrant as more expensive systems, but for the money, the VS3251 does not disappoint. It is a fantastic holiday upgrade for the few gamers still lost in the abysmal two-channel audio world. For well under $100, the VS3251 is not a superstar, nor does it come with THX certification, but it does come with a kicking loud sound with clear, warm bass and otherwise acceptable performance for a reasonable price.
Goodgearguide:
Sound quality on the VS3251 is generally quite good. It's well balanced, without a noticeable bias towards treble or bass. The midrange is powerful, but not to the point of overpowering the rest of the audio. While the entire range of audio is fairly well represented, it isn't necessarily so well reproduced. Treble has a distant and twangy edge to it, while midrange isn't very sharp, tending towards slurring at times. We found bass performance to be a little strange. At lower volumes it's punchy and quick, perfect for games and movies, although at higher levels it tends to reduce the entire audio output to a dull rumble. Nevertheless, audio performance is quite strong, and while not quite what we'd call "high-end", it definitely differentiates itself from a lot of the more average models we've seen. It should also be noted that 5.1 audio is only available when the unit is connected to a 5.1 compatible sound card, and that most DVD players and gaming consoles will only deliver stereo (2.0 channel) sound.
Tweaktown:
Movies and music are not great, so don't buy this system to relive the emotion of a great concert or a well recorded piece of music, because you will be disappointed by frequency response and tonal accuracy. To a lesser extent, film is the same, although I see no issues with enjoying any TV program or sitcom that is not recorded in high bandwidth like films are. Even casual radio listening would be fine here, as that’s another heavily compressed medium.
Finally, I don't think AL has done a bad job at all in designing this system. As a PC or console gaming system, it does exactly what it says and for a great price!



X-540 reviews:
Overclockersclub:
Don’t pass up this 5.1 speaker system from Logitech when you’re shopping for a new set of computer speakers or home entertainment speakers. The bass that is produced by the subwoofer is so clean hitting that all of the songs I played sounded a tad better than before. Having a master control unit to control the master volume, bass, and 5.1 or 2.1 setup is perfect. When my speakers are hooked up behind me and I’m not watching a movie or playing a game, I like to just use the 2.1 setup. At full blast, I honestly felt like I was sitting front row at a Carlos Santana concert listening to him play some of the meanest guitar solos ever known to man. My gaming got elevated to a whole new level because I actually jumped when I got shot from behind because I heard the sound behind me and it just made the game more realistic. I felt as if I was getting shot at when Tony Montana went on his rampage and shot up his house. These 5.1 surround sound speakers really do put you into the game, movie, and studio.

Techgage:
The audio of the 360 sounded far better than the speakers on my television and with the 720p settings of the Dell, the experience was awesome to say the least. With the hi-def components plugged into the back of the monitor, I simply used the provided adapter to run the audio component plugs into the X-540. From there, it was only a matter of turning up the volume or turning it down.
Filefactorygames:
I’m happy to say the speakers passed with flying colors.  I was impressed by the X-540’s abilities to move information around the speaker spectrum.  Bullets ricocheted around me, an artillery shell landed somewhere behind me, making me jump, and I was pretty sure the German gunner up on the cliffs was shooting at me, specifically.  Put the right audio through these speakers and they’ll happily show your ears a good time. If you're on a budget, the X-540s will do you well. If you have a little more than $100 to spend, there are of course far higher quality speakers out there, including some from Logitech.
Thinkcomputers:
The Logitech X-540 Speaker System has proved me to stick up to its label. Every aspect that was described on the box actually worked. I was very surprised. I knew that these speakers would be somewhat decent, but I really wasn't expecting to get that much from a mid-range set of speakers. The experience with the X-540 was very pleasing even though the installation became somewhat difficult with the short cables.


Tech2:
We were hearing Jamiroquai on CD, Sting, Sarah McLachlan in flac and numerous MP3 files from varied genres. For videos we had Iron Man MP4 file with a surround track. Plus we have few free AC3 files downloaded off the net, mixed especially in surround to use for 5.1 systems. And off course Prince of Persia was played. The sound was loud and distortion free, only thing is mids do come out as too forward for me at least. This will dampen the otherwise good performance of low end.
Gamezone:
Clean, crisp sound that delivers both when it comes to game sounds, dialogue, or music. The sound is even through all the speakers, whether you compact the array or spread out the speakers to create a full-room sound.
In games that allowed for surround sound, there were environmental noises dancing from the appropriate speakers. One thing that seems prevalent in terms of how I like good audio is that it must be loud. The cleaner the sound, the better rendered the nuances of game environments, the louder the volume seems to ease up. Fill that work room? Sure, the X-540 speakers did that, but even in the garage, the vibrations of the bass subwoofer was evident. 



I am yet to find a full fledged reivew on VS3251 that says that these perform good in entire frequency range.

My Verdict: X-540 hands down!!!


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 4, 2009)

OFF TOPIC:
desiibond, have u heard z5500 long enough to judge its quality? If so, can you please tell me, whether the front two speakers (or satellites) is better than MX5021's speakers?
Not only in the aspects of quality of sound reproduction but also in loudness/power (without distortions)!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

first of all, I recommend Onkyo HT-S3200 and once HT-S3100 was released here, I never recommended Z5500 to anyone else.  I tried Z5500D at home town (about a year ago I think). Also tried HT-S3100 (at Chroma in TATA star bazaar). Z5500 is purely bass centric and I always recommend Onkyo HT-S3200 these days for pure quality be it music or movies or gaming (especially after trying this set). 

And if you compare Z-5500 with MX-5021, 

music: MX-5021
rest: Z-5500
loudness: Z-5500
clarity: MX-5021


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

btw, don't expect MX-5021 to outshine Z-5500 using onboard soundcard!!!


----------



## emmarbee (Aug 4, 2009)

@Siva - jus now checked the april edition of digit; both the speakers have been reviewed. Yes, Desiibond is right, X540 wins hands down in movies. In music, X540 wins in some criteria and vs3251 in some criteria.
In build quality and features, vs3251 is better than X540.
Also you compare the price of both speakers. If you can afford for the price of X540 - then surely go for it - jus because it excels in movies - cause ultimately u r looking for HT system!
@desiibond - whats the current price for onky HT3100 and onkyo HT 3200? And does that need any amp? It includes digital input too? Can I use my X-fi platinum's analog out to HT S3200?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

last time when I checked HT-S3100 was around 19k. and HT-s3200 is to replace HT-S3200 and should cost around 23k if I am correct.


----------



## siva283 (Aug 4, 2009)

thnx a ton desiibond for ur detailed views... thnx all...

i hv fixed my mind to X540... but my only other question is, will Philips or anyother home theater speakers that are specially meant for dvd players, be better than pc speakers in any feature???


----------



## axxo (Aug 4, 2009)

I do recommend x540. It is just perfect to beat anything in 5k-6k range. 

I reckon, digit has done a review on speakers a while ago and Artis 5.1 was eventually declared as winner


----------



## desiibond (Aug 4, 2009)

@siav283. yes. A good home theatre system (speakers) easily beats a desktop speakers. 

That is why I mentioned earlier to search for Philips of Sony speakers meant for Home theatre setup. They are perfect companions for DVD player.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 4, 2009)

Logitech X-540 has really long wires.. i saw the pack at my friends' home.. and it has something called X-Matrix which makes it possible for the stereo sound to be played by all 5 satellites.. but IMO it may hamper the clarity of the sound.. 

One thing you should e careful about is the placement of the subwoofer.. the subwoofer is small and not that powerful (although i find all the speakers crap after listening to my fantastic MX-5021, yeah i'm biased  ) just put it inside the computer table or somthing that is closed from two sides but open from the back...


----------



## hellknight (Aug 4, 2009)

@desiibond.. are you using your MX-5021 with a discrete sound card?.. I'm thinking about getting one...


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2009)

^^yes. am using it with Creative Live 7.1 sound card. a bit old card but lot better than the onboard of my new 780G motherboard.

and what you said about audio is true. A 5.1 should always be used for surround and you can't expect the clarity of MX-5021 or Z-2300 on any 5.1 speakers.


----------



## siva283 (Aug 15, 2009)

i went to a nearby Philips dealer.. they had arnd 5 to 6 models of 5.1 speakers ranging from 3000W(arnd 3000 Rs) to 7500W(arnd 6500 Rs)... the 7500W speaker(the model is DSP7500) wud suit my budget... they refused to show demo... 

does any1 of u hv experience with these Philips speaker systems?? is it better to go to these kind of speakers or something like X540


----------



## jerryelvis (Aug 19, 2009)

desiibond said:


> I did a bit of digging here and now I do (strongly) suggest X-540 over VS3251.
> 
> X-540 reviews:
> Overclockersclub:
> ...




After reading this post I'm seriously considering to pick logitech x-540.
@desiibond
My mobo ASUS P5KPL-CM.
Audio- VIA VT1708B  8  -Channel  High-Definition Audio CODE.
Can i hook logitech x-540 with this system or should i need to go for a 5.1 sound card.  (i know it's pretty lame to ask,Im not a pro ).


----------



## desiibond (Aug 19, 2009)

You can use X-540 with ASUS P5KPL-CM. As per the spec sheet, i see that this one support 8 channel audio which means that you can connect upto 7.1 speakers to your motherboard. 

Source: *www.motherboardpro.com/ASUS-P5KPL-CM-Socket-LGA-775-Intel-G31-Micro-ATX-Asus-Motherboard-p-645.html


----------



## hellknight (Aug 20, 2009)

@siva.. never, ever trust PMPO ratings.. PMPO is Peak Music Performance Output.. its not accurate.. just an advertising gimmick for the companies.. ask about the RMS ratings of your speakers and then post here.. we'll help you to choose the best..


----------



## rahul.karan (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Philips new range of 5.1 speakers chroned by family name "IES" Intelligence embedded speakers are full feature packed 5.1 systems at very attractive prices.
There are 3 models in this range starting from DSP 5500, DSP 6500 and DSP 7500.
All of them provide multiple connectivity for " Convergence" of all audio systems are your living room. 
Can connect DVD player, CD player, TV, PC, mobile devices ( like cell phones and media players) at one time with Remote selection.
The Present Input synchronization helps to enjoy best acoustics on all kinds of audio content you play. The full function remote control with night vision challenges any HTIB in range of 15k price band. The unbeatable FM quality performance with customer friendly features of Auto search and program function, Present Music Equalizers, night and sleep modes adds to long list of features making IES - Best in class @ around 6k price band.

The products are great deal all applications well designed for Indian music taste.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Hi Guys,
Philips new range of 5.1 speakers chroned by family name "IES" Intelligence embedded speakers are full feature packed 5.1 systems at very attractive prices.
There are 3 models in this range starting from DSP 5500, DSP 6500 and DSP 7500.
All of them provide multiple connectivity for " Convergence" of all audio systems are your living room. 
Can connect DVD player, CD player, TV, PC, mobile devices ( like cell phones and media players) at one time with Remote selection.
The Present Input synchronization helps to enjoy best acoustics on all kinds of audio content you play. The full function remote control with night vision challenges any HTIB in range of 15k price band. The unbeatable FM quality performance with customer friendly features of Auto search and program function, Present Music Equalizers, night and sleep modes adds to long list of features making IES - Best in class @ around 6k price band.

The products are great deal all applications well designed for Indian music taste.


----------



## jit_devil2 (Sep 16, 2009)

x-540 owner here .................go for it.......nice set of speakers....solid built.vs3251 is also good(my frniend has it)..............but frankly the only positive it holds over the x 540 is the wireless remote...............otherwise x540 wins hands down.....................the best feature being the fdd2 technology of the x 540......................btw when you want to get the best out of your 5.1 speakers try to get 5.1 media sources..................like for movies go for dd or if you download look for the ac3 format audio codeced movies.


----------



## royal (Oct 7, 2009)

Another X-540 owner here...

For sub 6K budget, it is definitely a good choice, though not the only good choice


----------

